
The New Socialism: Global Collectivist Society Is Coming Online - ph0rque
http://www.wired.com/culture/culturereviews/magazine/17-06/nep_newsocialism?currentPage=all
======
JimJinkins
The author redefines the word, 'Socialism', to mean something entirely
different than any of the generally accepted meanings.

In the marketplace for ideas, just as in the market for used cars, this is
called 'bait and switch'.

------
cturner
This is hacker news, hardly the place you expect to find links to wired!
Particularly articles that play as hard and fast with the language as this
one. The whole article rests on the loose language of the subject line. If the
headline had been "communities work together to achieve things online just as
they do offline" there wouldn't have been a story. And - indeed - there isn't.

~~~
neilc
Exactly. I think there's an interesting story here, but calling it "socialism"
is just shameless linkbait.

------
vorador
This is more anarchism than socialism.

~~~
javert
No. Online collaboration and the open source movement are not political
ideologies. They are not anarchism, socialism, communism, or anything else
like that.

